# Peeing on his feet. Really?!?



## childsplay (Jan 28, 2012)

Now that Uther is consistently lifting his leg to pee, he pees all over the backs of his front paws! His pee stream is really long. It is so gross and causes him to get stinky so he needs to be washed off after almost every walk. YUK! 

Any tips?


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

He'll figure it out eventually, only took mine like 1 or 2 times of peeing on himself to stop. He now lifts his leg up really really high and usually tries to pee on something, not just the ground anymore. Where in southeast Wisconsin are you located?


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Ugh, yeah...Mine does that as well.... every time. He's 2 years old. 

He'll try to avoid it occasionally by moving his front feet far in front.... but, that's not very often. Most times, he pees all over his front legs... sometimes it even goes higher on his legs. When I first got him in January, he peed ALL over his elbows and up almost to his shoulders. He's peed on his face.... ugh... it's disgusting. I've never had such a sloppy pee-er. All my males lifted their legs and I never had any of them actually pee on themselves.

I just keep a box of baby wipes by the back door, and I also keep the hose ready. It's gross, but... there's no way to stop it. Not that I know of at least.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh yeah, Aiden will be three in a month and still does it. Ya learn to live with the pee pee legs. Lots of baby wipes.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Pee pee leg here too, my boy will be 2 tomorrow. He cleans them off himself when he comes back to the porch.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Pee pee leg here too, my boy will be 2 tomorrow. He cleans them off himself when he comes back to the porch.


Yup. Mine is also offended by his own urine. He gets this disgusted look on his face as he licks his legs clean. :blush: There aren't too many doggy kisses here!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Jazz is almost 3 years old and still pees on his front paw. He licks it clean afterward and I've never smelled urine off him so I guess he does a good job, lol.


----------



## ohdev (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh boy, my four month old is still a squatter and does this too. He won't lick himself clean though, his favorite thing to do is try and jump on me before I can wipe him off  I'm hoping this issue is resolved when he starts hiking his leg up.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

My two year old also pees on his leg

He lifts his leg so darn high when he goes that his stream splatters.

I have wiped his leg with a wet paper towel or he will lick it off....I know gross!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That and letting his red rocket stand up and be counted at some point during every training class are two reasons that I am not unhappy to not own a dog anymore. All bitches here.


----------



## sirius (Dec 15, 2010)

Two of my boys do this as well. Rocket, nearly a year, licks it off his front paw, (Normally on just one paw,) it's absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

selzer said:


> That and letting his red rocket stand up and be counted at some point during every training class are two reasons that I am not unhappy to not own a dog anymore. All bitches here.


Do you have any idea how many picture I have had to crop because of his red rocket? LOL


----------



## drosado (Aug 9, 2011)

RD will be 2 next month and still gets his front paws occasionally even though he raises his leg. He really gets disgusted when it happens and tries to stop himself from peeing and almost falls over when it happens. I keep the hose nearby and wash his feet when it happens. Otherwise he immediately lies down and starts licking his feet to clean them - he is also a very "kissy" boy and I don't want to be kissed after he cleans his feet.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Courtney said:


> Do you have any idea how many picture I have had to crop because of his red rocket? LOL


I think its funny because I hardly notice it anymore, I'm so used to it. And so are all my Schutzhund club members. But the second its out in the public EVERYBODY NOTICES!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

My puppy is over 5 months and still doesn't lift his leg...wonder if he ever will!


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Jake is 5 months old and pees on his front paws as well ... He doesn't even seem to notice he's doing it.

By the way, when do the males start lifting their leg?


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

selzer said:


> That and letting his red rocket stand up and be counted at some point during every training class are two reasons that I am not unhappy to not own a dog anymore. All bitches here.


OMG, the red rocket. WHY did I let myself be talked into a male dog? (Other than that - well, and the humping - Thor is awesome, though.)


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the red rocket is the main reason Photoshop was invented.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Lol! Oh yes... and the red rocket... Duke is also a fan of that as well! He ALWAYS has it hanging out!!! We hardly notice it anymore.... it's pretty much everyday. He's a happy boy! 


And lucky to those that have a dog that will clean themselves. Mine doesn't! He pees all over himself and then tries to run inside! I don't think so!!! :crazy: We have light carpet indoors... I am sure pee paw prints would be a lovely addition!


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I prefer the term "lipstick".


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

sirius said:


> Two of my boys do this as well. Rocket, nearly a year, licks it off his front paw, (Normally on just one paw,) it's absolutely disgusting.


So it's not just Titan.... gooooooood to know  Haha.. I honestly have wondered about him just never thought to ask anyone.. I hated it! now I'm used to it. In fact, so used ot it that sometimes I forget he does and he will come inside and I'll say "up" to jump on my arm to give me kisses and right then and there I remember... gross...



GatorDog said:


> I think its funny because I hardly notice it anymore, I'm so used to it. And so are all my Schutzhund club members. But the second its out in the public EVERYBODY NOTICES!


I wonder if it's a GSD thing.. honestly I have never seen another breed with itout so frequently. It always surprises company, haha! And my BF never fails to point it out!



jprice103 said:


> My puppy is over 5 months and still doesn't lift his leg...wonder if he ever will!


He will!!! Have faith! Titan didn't start lifting his leg until a little over a year, and not consistently until almost 2.


----------



## childsplay (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm so glad I'm not the only one with a pup with poor aim!!! I'm going to try the baby wipes.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Just like when toilet training little boys. They pee all over the seat and everythng else in the beginning.............. Oh wait, big human boys do that too...


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I have a two year old with pee pee legs too. I keep a towel by the door to dry him off after spraying his legs with the hose.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

well...the cashman is 8 years old now and always STILL pee-pee's on his front leg (only one, his aim is good, lolol).


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

i had a command for my dogs to come and get their ankles washed after a walk or a pee break...it worked well for us until they pups knew how to not pee on their legs...


----------



## 65Champagne (Nov 15, 2011)

We are males, and as such, we occasionally pee on our own feet, I don't see why this is an issue, it happens. :wild:


----------

